# SS GIFT VIEWING 2013



## Waka (22 Dec 2013)

Please post your SS gifts here.


----------



## rileytoolworks (23 Dec 2013)

I'm afraid I'll be away without access to the internet until next weekend, so I'll not be able to post pictures til then, but I'd like to thank my secret Santa now for the big box that's been sat under my Christmas tree for a few weeks now. I have, on several occasions been tempted to tear it open but have thus far managed to resist.
And I'd also like to thank Waka for doing the honours yet again. 

I'm looking forward to all of the pictures.
Merry Christmas and best wishes to all.

Adam Riley.


----------



## JustBen (24 Dec 2013)

Ok can't wait any longer.
I don't care, put me on the naughty list for next year,
The kids got to open a present before bed, why can't i?
My time zone says it 12.00.....
Erm.....

Anyway, here are my gifts from my Secret Santa.
A No5 Stanley plane and a No4 Record plane.
A huge huge thank you to Santa. 
I could not have asked for a better present.
It also came with the funky wrapping paper in the background.

I'm off to sharpen them with my new gadget.....

...some say that its surface is flat to within 0.000000003 microns....

...and that the polished edge it produces can slice through diamonds like it was butter...

All we know is.... It's called the #scarywhet-diamonoil sheetstone 9001 mk4

All joking aside, I'm really really chuffed with my gifts. Thank you ever so much!


----------



## SteveF (25 Dec 2013)

OMG 

best prezzie ever :ho2 :ho2 :ho2 
I am going to make a special hole for it  










Thankyou Sooooooooo Much 


i would like to thank my SS personally for such a fantastic gift , and time spent on it

Steve

and thankyou Waka for organising this =D>


----------



## tobytools (25 Dec 2013)

:ho2 :ho2 Merry Christmas Everyone :ho2 :ho2 

when i opened this gift i was gob smacked :shock: , thank you so much SS for this. this will be cherished for the rest of my life. its so beautiful and the craftsmanship is sublime :mrgreen: =D> 
only if i knew who made this, i could thank him properly :wink: 
can't wait to try this baby out, 

Great thanks to Waka (hammer) for sorting this

TT


----------



## speeder1987 (25 Dec 2013)

For my prezzie, I have been given a lovely W. Marples mortise chisel. It's been cleaned up and rehandled. Oh and its had my initials engraved into the handle.

What a lovely present, so who ever gave it to me, thank you. Also many thanks to Waka for organising this again this year. It is always one of the highlights of my Christmas.

Toby what a wonderful plane  The craftsmen/craftswoman on this forum never cease to amaze me. 














Merry Christmas everyone
John


----------



## SVB (25 Dec 2013)

A big thanks to my SS - a workshop essential!

Simon


----------



## Racers (25 Dec 2013)

Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow

I got a box form Finland and put it under the tree, my cat spent some time sniffing it which made me think.
I opened it this morning and it was packed full of stuff!

All you need to make a Puukko knife and one already made, and really good instructions for making the sheath.













Just look at that knife and sheath!!

Thank you my Finnish Secret Santa (who ever you are :wink: ) its a fantastic present.

Pete


----------



## AndyT (25 Dec 2013)

Well I have now been allowed to open the large and interesting looking box that has been under the tree for a week and I'm really impressed by the the thought that has gone into the THREE presents it contained!

My secret Santa correctly deduced that I do enjoy old practical books, noticed when I bought my Barnes treadle powered lathe, and has found an excellent two volume 'Machine Shop Training Course' from the 1940s which I shall thoroughly enjoy reading. (And did not already have.)

He has then added a set of DeWalt screwdriver bits, with a holder that works round corners, no less. Much better quality than the ones I have. 

And then to top it off, another workshop essential, a box of choccy biscuits!

Marvellous, and very well chosen. Dean, (DMF), take a bow!
















Thanks again and Happy Christmas,


----------



## rxh (25 Dec 2013)

I have received the following:
- Chisel, 1/8”, W. Marples & Sons, Shamrock Brand, cast steel, handle wood not yet identified.
- Chisel, bevel edged, ¾”, Stormont, Sheffield, England, handle ash.
- Gouge, ½”, sweep No.8, W. Gilpin, cast steel, handle wood not yet identified.
- Gouge, ¾”, sweep No.8, W. Marples & Sons, cast steel, handle wood not yet identified, “ZIBERNIA” ?? on the back of the neck.
- Gouge, 1”, sweep No.8, E. Reynolds & Son, Sheffield, handle yew, “1943” and a broad arrow mark on the back of the neck.
All handles are very nicely turned and have heavy gauge brass ferrules.
What a well chosen present! Santa clearly knows that I like good old chisels and gouges. I am very pleased  

Big thanks to Phil in Cornwall (I suspect) and to Waka for organising.


----------



## DMF (25 Dec 2013)

You haven't read those yet Andy?! Result lol and glad you like  

My Secret Santa not only got inside my mind but measured my hands when i wasn't looking, freaky! What can i say, look at the pics and please excuse my camera because it has failed to capture just how lovely these are, i cannot tell you how perfect the mallet is for me, it fits my hand like a glove and the weight feels spot on - i can't wait to use this and it will be a real treasure for years to come, to top it off i have a fantastic bit holder as well!!

If you want to stay secret that's cool and i would like to say here a big thank you for crafting these for me, but please stand up or pm me at least! Thanks to Waka as well and heres the pics, happy Christmas folks from a very happy Dean


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Dec 2013)

:lol: Rxh - the postmark gave it away, then? First, I apologise for the gouges not being honed - I've just moved house, and my slipstones are hiding in a box somewhere. The wood was salvaged from some unwanted shelving and I've no idea what it is. Nice, though. The Marples is "Hibernia" afaik. Nice clear ex WD mark as you say. Hope you find uses for them. :ho2 Have a good one!


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2013)

My gift, all the way from Wales was twofold. 

For me, there is a delightful turned box, with a threaded lid made from Black Walnut. The pictures do not do it justice- it is so smooth and tactile. 

For my "significant other" there was a pendant, made from Acasia. Again the pictures do not do it justice, but they do pick up the subtle chatoyance that is present. 







I am so impressed with these things that I am going to get myself a lathe and have a go next year- It had never really occurred to me that you could turn things like this- I had only thought of bowls and pens. 

Thank you so much Secret Santa- Kim I think!

Will upload pics in a second- need to resize on laptop


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Dec 2013)

:ho2 I have received two nice saws, one rip one crosscut - many thanks to their donor, I'll post photos when I can find a non feral child to help me. Never having used a phone with a camera let alone a digital camera, never having uploaded a picture and not speaking computerese it'll be uphill all the way. I will get there, though. Thanks again. =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Preston (25 Dec 2013)

I was reading these posts feeling envious because Santa never brings me anything (Humbug). I went to the workshop to look around, found a hidden draw I haven't opened for ages. Look what I found in it.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (25 Dec 2013)

My DW managed to intercept my SS, so I have not even been allowed to see it until this morning ! Worth the wait though; a heavy package with four items, no less. First, a folding Japanese saw - these are great for greenwood, and this one is handy pocket sized.




Second, a "Made in England" No 2. I've nearly bought one of these a few times, they look like potentially a good little scrub plane perhaps:




This one comes with some clear instructions ! I'll have fun doing just that when I need a break from the joys of Christmas. About 3pm then ...




Third, a natural oilstone, rather fine. Santa knows I am an oilstone user - that I can understand - but how he knew that I rather liked my small Arkansas slip stone and would like a larger natural stone to get finer edges than a Norton India stone can manage, I don't know.




Last but not least ... one of these:




A Banksia nut ! A wierd and wonderful thing. I've never had one of these before, and I hope I can do it justice. 

No clues as to who my Santa is - not even a postmark to go by. But thanks hugely to whoever it is; I'm really pleased with my haul - three things I might have chosen for myself, and something I would never have thought of but looks fun.

Thanks also to Waka for organising !

Tony.


----------



## Richard T (25 Dec 2013)

He's been!

I noticed that a flurry of Santas had been appearing all morning so I thought I had better open mine.





A caramel chocolate and a beautiful scribing knife with a heavy brass ferrel and perfectly balanced Walnut? handle. It sits in my hand like a pencil. 
How on earth did SS know that this is one of very few tools that I don't already have? I have been thinking of making one for years and never got around to it.

Many, many thanks Secret Tony - I shall use it lots and no doubt it will turn up in use in my posts. :ho2 









=D>


----------



## tekno.mage (25 Dec 2013)

marcros":lvn6bmgq said:


> Thank you so much Secret Santa- Kim I think!



Yes - it was me  And I was feeling slightly guilty that I wasn't sending an actual tool - but hey, you could probably keep a single expensive router cutter or similar inside the box!


----------



## tekno.mage (25 Dec 2013)

My Secret Santa (Morfa) sent me a couple of lovely wood blanks - pics will be uploaded once I've recharged the batteries for the camera :-(
One piece has some gorgeous spalting yet doesn't feel very punky - hopefully I'll get a couple of boxes and some other small items from that - the other piece is exotic and SS says it is armourette - which I've never heard of. Thanks very much, Morfa - and I'll upload the pics when I've taken them.

And here they are:


----------



## marcros (25 Dec 2013)

tekno.mage":23qeafr9 said:


> marcros":23qeafr9 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much Secret Santa- Kim I think!
> ...



No guilt required at all- both are beautiful!


----------



## jimi43 (25 Dec 2013)

And what great timing as my SS posts...the recipient replies!!

Mark...I don't know how you knew I had been searching and longing for the works of Mr Moxon for some time now having been given a gift of the said man's vice by our brother here..Douglas which has gone in for a tune-up (as do all performance items!!)







As I am now half way through a 16 hour stint at work and things have finally settled down I managed to figure out the controls of the alien camera on the S3 so apologies up front for the rubbish photos but I couldn't wait to share.

For those of you who are not familiar with this book...this man is one of the icons of the whittling fraternity and I have long wished to get up the courage to try some of his works. This fine gift will be a huge step forward (read "kick up the rectum") for me...and I will spend the time until midnight very fruitfully indeed!!!






Mark....your gift is a literary gem which I shall treasure in my library...you are a magician of the gift idea but your ability to keep a secret sucks!!!! :mrgreen: 

I worked it out straight away by the signature on the card inside the package!

Oh...and by the way...ALFIE tried to eat the package when it dropped through the door so I'm lucky to have a present at all! It bears the fine teeth marks on the cover which I think adds a certain.... uniqueness!

Thanks again mate!!

=D> =D> =D> 

Jimi


----------



## morfa (25 Dec 2013)

I'm sorry I've not been able to post my present up till now, but I've been cooking all day, so I'm finally able to get to the laptop. I got a lovely minature shoulder plane. I don't have anything like it in my tool box and I'm sure it'll be dead handy. I also got a jar of jam as well. Not tried that yet, but it sounds nice. So thanks Pete, it's lovely.

Some pics:


----------



## gasman (25 Dec 2013)

Delayed present opening at my place.. and I had to explain (to jeers from my family - 10 of them) why I had a present in a brown paper wrapping from someone no one else knew.
However I had a sneaky guess who it was from because of the stamp (Northants) and the sender (Riley)
Oh my goodness it is a thing of such beauty thanks so much Adam. I think the wood is wenge? - with stainless steel pin and cutter - and it cuts so beautifully - just ran a line down my desk oops!
Thanks again I love it




Merry Christmas to all
Mark


----------



## Jamesc (25 Dec 2013)

I have just opened my pressent, a beutiful brass and rosewood mortice guage by James Howarth of Shefield and a delightful brass hammmer.

I am seriously chuffed, thank you so much SS

James


----------



## Waka (25 Dec 2013)

What can I say the SS gifts are amazing, the thought and work that has gone into them really makes the organising of SS worthwhile.

As you know I don't normally enter myself, but this year I ended up with an odd number, so had to partake. I'm really glad I did, when you see my SS gift you'll know why.

We've all had those times in the workshop when survival comes into play, my SS has thought of that and put together a Workshop Survival Kit.





When I opened the box I was really thrilled at the contents





A coffee/tea flask, flash light, knife and a bottle of whiskey




Ben thank you very much, its such a thoughtful gift, I would never have come up with the theme


----------



## Escudo (25 Dec 2013)

Thank you Secret Santa (Sheffield Tony) for my excellent unusual gift, a handmade Side Rebate Plane.






The plane is a real user and will come in very handy, I am sure. Made from Wych Elm, from the Wimpole Hall estate. The two blades from 01 Sheffield steel. A mighty combination. A brass sole with a dovetailed removable front for stopped rebates.

I can see that the wedges which hold the blades in place are slightly dovetailed. Very well made Tony. Excellent work.






A nice handout with information and further details and a card. Reference to;

http://www.petermcbride.com/side_rebate/






I am chuffed with this gift and I am going to enjoy using this plane. Thanks again Tony. I hope to catch up with you sometime. Beers on me.

Happy Christmas forum friends and well done to Waka (another Tony!) for being in charge of this worthwhile event again.

Tony. (Escudo)


----------



## nathandavies (26 Dec 2013)

didn't do secret santa but looking at what you guys have given each other brought a smile to my face, looks amazing you've been very generous. well done all.

nathan


----------



## liamscanlan (26 Dec 2013)

My SS gift arrived on Christmas Eve. A really useful set of drills and driver bits.

Many thanks to Hazel! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## MMUK (26 Dec 2013)

Think I'll have to take part next year. Better get my thinking cap on now, I only have 12 months :lol:


----------



## SteveF (26 Dec 2013)

MMUK":4eqv9h3a said:


> Think I'll have to take part next year. Better get my thinking cap on now, I only have 12 months :lol:



i am glad i participated  
my SS seemed pleased with his gifts

I do not know who made my gift , but I am so happy

Steve


----------



## Waka (27 Dec 2013)

Picture of gifts are looking good, but we still have 7 more to post.


----------



## Pekka Huhta (27 Dec 2013)

Sorry for being late, I spent my Christmas in a cottage with no internet connection. I was probably the first one opnening their package legally: the presents are opened here on Christmas eve already. I don't know why, but it's perhaps due to the reason that Santa lives in Finland so he starts early with the local kids :ho2 

Today I had the chance to take a few photos after returning home. I received a beautiful J Dixon spokeshave. It is brilliant: I have three or four metal spokeshaves, but have been loking for a wooden one for a long time. They can't be found locally, so I'm more than glad for receiving this rosewood beauty. 

Thank you both for my Secret Santa and also Waka for the arrangements. 

Pekka


----------



## morfa (27 Dec 2013)

Yes, many thanks to Waka for organising SS, it's great.


----------



## adidat (27 Dec 2013)

Sorry guys hopefully get to mine tomorrow. 

Thanks


----------



## condeesteso (28 Dec 2013)

Sorry for the delay... 'ran out of film'?? That's like 'sorry Miss, the dog ate it'.

Got a really excellent pair of hex drivers, with Festool bits:










The metal-working here is very impressive, note the ferrules are actually made from solid stock (they might be called something else when they are from solid but never was one for names), and the woods are very nice although I cannot recognise them. Festool bits too - no corners cut at all here.
Delighted, actually a really practical gift and will be much used - I have a rack just behind the bench so they will always be within instant reach.
Very many thanks SS - I'll discover who you are maybe?

Also noting several other fine gifts here - I had seen and handled Pekka's wooden spokeshave - very nice indeed! Richard's marking knife is similar to one I got 2 years ago from Woodbloke - I like the single vee bevel a lot, great things especially for joint marking. And Toby's router plane, good grief - who done that :?: =D> 

Great selection of gifts, thank you to my sender/maker, and thanks Waka for organising us again.


----------



## MMUK (28 Dec 2013)

condeesteso":djzavb7e said:


> The metal-working here is very impressive, note the ferrules are actually made from solid stock (they might be called something else when they are from solid but never was one for names)




That'll be "machined from solid billet" :mrgreen:


----------



## condeesteso (28 Dec 2013)

Seen all these wonderful gifts, but not seen many in action yet:






Works a real treat - I actually made an accidental discovery. I like those drywall screws for basic carcase etc work (a sub-shelf for a few planes here) but my No2 bit never fitted nicely and I assumed it was a bad bit (oops, sorry :lol: ). The one I had picked from the Festool set fitted lovely and when I checked on it, it's the Phillips No2. Fits like a glove.
I like this pair of drivers so much I have made a little rackspace for them:






Big thanks again to Santa.

edit p.s. - failed to mention the Riley marking gauge in post above. It is wonderful of course, but I just took it for granted seeing as I have one :wink:


----------



## tobytools (28 Dec 2013)

I'll be doing a couple of hinges when I stop playing about with other bits and pieces and I'll snap some shots of that beautiful router in action 

A thousand thanks again, best Christmas ever 
TT


----------



## Woodchips2 (28 Dec 2013)

Aren't there some very clever people on this Forum =D> =D> =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## tobytools (28 Dec 2013)

Another SS in action 

puukko-t76004.html

TT


----------



## Waka (28 Dec 2013)

condeesteso":177xruzs said:


> Seen all these wonderful gifts, but not seen many in action yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really glad you like the drivers, it's good to see them in use.
I'm only learning on the metalwork lathe, and I don't do enough wood turning to call myself competent, so I'm pleased they turned out well.

Have a good New Year.


----------



## rileytoolworks (28 Dec 2013)

Hello all.
Just back from the wilderness, and first thing I did was look at this thread, and :shock: :shock: WOW :shock: :shock: there are some nice gifts this year (as usual).

I must have been a very good boy this year. Santa brought me a very finely crafted Moxon vice.
























.

I had been to Douglas' workshop recently and admired his vice (and bench, and plane collection, and his furniture in progress, and pretty much everything else!), and I know how much work he puts into making these vices. I'll let the pictures do the talking, but points to note are the perfectly formed threads, the perfect fitting dovetails, the turned ash and rosewood handles, the full leather facing, and the groove to hold round stock (a feature I will find most useful).

So a big Thank you to my (not so) Secret Santa, Douglas (Condeesteso). 
The execution is flawless, and I am truly blown away by your generosity.

And finally, another thank you to Waka for organising us once again.

Happy New Year everyone.

Adam.


----------



## condeesteso (29 Dec 2013)

Waka":29asw9ai said:


> I'm really glad you like the drivers, it's good to see them in use.
> I'm only learning on the metalwork lathe, and I don't do enough wood turning to call myself competent, so I'm pleased they turned out well.
> 
> Have a good New Year.



Very modest Waka - the metal and wood turning here is top-notch. What are the woods by the way?


----------



## condeesteso (29 Dec 2013)

Morning Adam! - pleased you like it of course. I thought it may be useful given the type of work you do and the scale etc.
Didn't see any point remaining anonymous as you would have known where it came from I expect, hence the swing-tag.
(Did you like my ironic 'pity the poor sod who gets Adam for his SS recipient' line on your marking gauge thread? :lol: )

I mentioned they are a bit tight at first - it will free up a little with use, and I hope it will get plenty of that!

best wishes for 2014


----------



## Waka (29 Dec 2013)

condeesteso":30h9sdt0 said:


> Waka":30h9sdt0 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really glad you like the drivers, it's good to see them in use.
> ...




I'm not actually sure  , I bought one of those turning packs from Axminster in Nuneaton which has a selection of hardwoods, I'll check the next time I'm in there.

By the way beautiful vice =D> =D> =D>


----------



## rxh (30 Dec 2013)

phil.p":3etlpu6y said:


> :lol: Rxh - the postmark gave it away, then? First, I apologise for the gouges not being honed - I've just moved house, and my slipstones are hiding in a box somewhere. The wood was salvaged from some unwanted shelving and I've no idea what it is. Nice, though. The Marples is "Hibernia" afaik. Nice clear ex WD mark as you say. Hope you find uses for them. :ho2 Have a good one!



Phil,
I’ve busy with family duties but today I escaped to my shed, sharpened the SS chisels and gouges and gave them a try. As I expected, they are excellent and they sliced into some hard beech with ease  

I found it interesting to compare the bevel edged chisel with a modern one. It is bevelled to much narrower edges and thus is a lot better for getting into tight corners.

All these tools are going to get good use in lutherie, carving and cabinet work. Many thanks again.


----------



## adidat (30 Dec 2013)

Firstly my apologies. I got home last night to find the post man hagenerosityt my ss gift with my neighbour as requested. But I eventually got to the sorting office today, and by the time I got back to the car I was furiously attacking the parcel with my key. After I got through the layers of packaging I was delighted to find this beautiful (but hard to photograph) ebony marking gauge.













and it looks great next to my newly acuired newt scratch stock





Once again I am gobsmacked by someone that I have never met extreme generosity. I am really pleased with this beautiful tool and will enjoy it fpr years to come. Well done everyone! 

Adidat


----------



## rafezetter (31 Dec 2013)

condeesteso":3vpqvi3y said:


> And Toby's router plane, good grief - who done that :?: =D> .



That would be RXH, superlative work.

[https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forum...ear I might be able to contribute too I hope.


----------



## condeesteso (31 Dec 2013)

I missed that thread originally, outstanding work on the router plane. I notice the maker has aligned screw-slots on this one, but also Pete Ms solution to leave proud and remove slot head later would be nice too. The attention to detail adds to the overall impression. Very well done!
Like the marking gauge above too - similar to David Barron's one. Something I find really good in use is the blade/cutter right at the end so it is easily visible. Adam's (Aces) are great for that too. My bet is that's the one you will reach for first. (If you get fussy on small dovetails and start/stop the lines, it's a winner.)


----------



## rxh (31 Dec 2013)

Yes, I made the router plane – thanks for the comments   It is slightly different from the first one as it has a modified ½” Veritas cutter. The holes in the base plate were already drilled and countersunk by the time that the discussion on lining up of screw slots started. However, in future I intend to try that idea of smaller countersinks and filing screw heads off.

I agree: excellent work on that ebony marking gauge and the other presents shown here.


----------



## Waka (1 Jan 2014)

We're really doing good with posting the SS gifts, I'm must waiting on 3 more SS to post their gifts.

All in all I think its been another success, some wonderful craftsmanship displayed and fun had by all I'm sure.

All those that who viewed but didn't participate last year, have a go this year.

Until we start organising again, I wish you all a Happy and fruitful year.


----------



## condeesteso (2 Jan 2014)

Just having another look through all the gifts. I wouldn't like to appear to be missing any out at all - but special mention also for Pete's knife kit (really interesting gift and we all like things with sharp edges); Morfa's excellent little shoulder plane; and Escudo's really lovely rebate plane.
Reminds me there are quite a few really talented toolmakers around here - they stay quiet for 11 months then come out for SS.
As Waka says, join in next time - books, old planes, restored gouges, fine vintage spokeshaves all very good indeed... you don't have to be flash :lol: :lol:


----------



## hazel (4 Jan 2014)

sorry for not posting yet, not really been on the forum and my laptop has decided that it will neither accept my SD card nor phone to transfer a photo. I will try to work out way to do so tomorrow


----------



## tobytools (4 Jan 2014)

hazel":7mk1g6bg said:


> sorry for not posting yet, not really been on the forum and my laptop has decided that it will neither accept my SD card nor phone to transfer a photo. I will try to work out way to do so tomorrow



If you want to email pics and some text to me off your iPhone, I would be happy to post on your behalf 

TT


----------



## hazel (4 Jan 2014)

I have no idea how to email from my phone to be honest lol. Got a blackberry recently and not figured out how to use it yet. If it comes to it will send a photo from my phone to facebook and then copy it from facebook into photoshop to save and upload it. just seems like there has got to be an easier way, need to fix the sd reader anyway so will look at it in the morning and see if can fix it. If not will do the facebook plan


----------



## tobytools (4 Jan 2014)

No worries 
TT


----------



## AndyT (5 Jan 2014)

Now hang on just a minute... lurking behind RXH's splendid routers there seems to be an even more magnificent plane!

Was there a thread about it that I missed?

If not, can we see some more please!


----------



## Richard T (5 Jan 2014)

rxh's infill thread: 


infill-smoothing-plane-project-t69460.html


12th night .... Where are the last SS pics? (hammer)


----------



## AndyT (5 Jan 2014)

Richard T":3gyuzo39 said:


> rxh's infill thread:
> 
> 
> infill-smoothing-plane-project-t69460.html
> ...



Thanks Richard, I really should have remembered that thread - I posted on it 3 times!


----------



## Mr_P (5 Jan 2014)

Xmas 2012 thread
ss-gift-viewing-t66725.html

Think 2011 was deleted. 

RXH,

Stunning work have you changed the infill wood or stained the Padauk ?

Edit: From the wood database

African Padauk
Color/Appearance: Heartwood color can vary, ranging from a pale pinkish orange to a deep brownish red. Most pieces tend to start reddish orange when freshly cut, darkening substantially over time to a reddish/purplish brown to nearly black. See the article Preventing Color Changes in Exotic Woods for more information.

Blimey if that's just 6 months this time next year it will be ebony coloured.


----------



## tobytools (5 Jan 2014)

AndyT":3hnbqg68 said:


> Richard T":3hnbqg68 said:
> 
> 
> > rxh's infill thread:
> ...



I knew it was a thread. 
Stunning plane and routers, I love the trade mark shape to the front bun and the wings (handles of the router) 

TT


----------



## hazel (5 Jan 2014)

sorry for the delay, and for the rubbish photos... seemingly my phones camera is not very good.


Thanks whoever sent this  I was amazed when I opened it and it will certainly come in handy. It's not made it across to the workshop as yet but it will do so soon


----------



## rxh (5 Jan 2014)

rafezetter, AndyT, Mr_P & TT: - thanks for your kind comments.

Mr_P: yes the infill in the plane is still padauk. It just gets darker and darker...


----------



## rxh (5 Jan 2014)

And thanks to condeesteso too for the kind comment.


----------



## condeesteso (6 Jan 2014)

Very impressive plane build - I had missed that thread originally, amazing work. I like the padauk as it darkens - I have a blank in the workshop and never knew what to do with it as it looks too cheerful for me when first cut, mellows very nicely though. I'll find a use for it now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jan 2014)

Hi,

My Dad, Phil, has been kept in hospital over night, so he wanted me to post these pictures for him. Sorry for the delay in posting. 

He'll post again when he's home.

Sophie.


----------



## marcros (6 Jan 2014)

Sophie, please wish your dad all the best for a speedy recovery. I hope he is back home soon. 

Mark.


----------



## jimi43 (7 Jan 2014)

I do hope your dad gets better and home with you all soon.

Thanks for taking the time to post him and give him our best wishes.

Jimi


----------



## Waka (7 Jan 2014)

Sophie

Please pass on my best wishes to your dad, lets hope for a speedy recovery.
Also thanks for taking the time to post his SS gift.


----------



## Richard T (7 Jan 2014)

Thanks Sophie

Get well soon Phil.


----------



## rxh (7 Jan 2014)

Phil,
Best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## tobytools (7 Jan 2014)

Get well soon mate, 
All the best
TT


----------



## SteveF (8 Jan 2014)

will my SS please stand up ?

i would like to say thankyou

Steve


----------



## Jamesc (9 Jan 2014)

It was me.

I got some great help from this forum with how the Veritas ones were put together. Now the cat is out of the bag I will try to put together a WIP

James


----------



## SteveF (9 Jan 2014)

Thankyou

workmanship was fantastic
will treasure it  
take a bow and be very proud

Steve


----------



## Richard T (10 Jan 2014)

Hazel - that's a very good plane. It's got all its bits too.


----------



## Sheffield Tony (15 Jan 2014)

That banksia nut. This one:




now looks like this:




A devil of a thing to turn on a pole lathe ! I first cut off the ends, and drilled a shallow 1" hole in one end to fit it to a mandrel so that I could smooth off the outside without shredding my drive cord. Safety specs on to avoid the shrapnel everywhere - at least I could do it outdoors ! Then took the mandrel away, and use the hole made by the lead screw of the brace bit for the centre, turn the outside and the inside of the neck, then finally drill the inside out to 1" diameter to just short of the bottom. No sanding; the finish is straight from the skew chisel with a wipe over with linseed oil A jolly tough nut ! I bet not many have turned one of these on a pole lathe. I'm not brave enough to show it to the woodturning section ...


----------



## Racers (16 Jan 2014)

Wow that turned out nice!

I have one that I keep looking but not worked up the courage to do.

Pete


----------



## SteveF (17 Jan 2014)

that is a fantastic use of that nut  

I wasn't expecting it see light of day  

I reckon the woodturning brigade would like that

could of even entered it in competition....something pierced

Steve


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jan 2014)

Sorry, everyone for the delay. I was attempting to get my daughter to go through the posting of pictures with me, (computers and me being mortal enemies) when I was sent to hospital at quite short notice. As it happened, I'd just bought a rather nice tenon saw with the worst set of teeth I've ever seen, so I shall have to brush up on sharpening, not that these two need it.


----------



## jimi43 (17 Jan 2014)

phil.p":1p16n8fr said:


> Sorry, everyone for the delay. I was attempting to get my daughter to go through the posting of pictures with me, (computers and me being mortal enemies) when I was sent to hospital at quite short notice. As it happened, I'd just bought a rather nice tenon saw with the worst set of teeth I've ever seen, so I shall have to brush up on sharpening, not that these two need it.



Hi Phil

I do hope you have fully recovered now and it was most considerate of your daughter to act in your stead and post your SS pictures. They look like gorgeous saws and I hope whatever it was that had you incarcerated in the first place does not prevent you from making full use of them.

Jimi


----------



## Waka (18 Jan 2014)

Phil

Welcome back to the forum, hope the recovery goes well.


----------



## marcros (7 Feb 2014)

without trawling back through the thread, it is a shop made version of the veritas wonder dog. They are extremely useful things, particularly if you dont have a wagon vice, and can be adapted for holding odd shaped workpieces.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/shopping/In ... px?p=41238


----------

